# Những cách chữa bệnh quái dị nhất trên thế giới



## Xinh (5 Tháng một 2013)

*Có  bao giờ nằm lên đường ray hay đặt rắn lên trên lưng để chữa bệng chưa?  Hãy cùng xem 10 dân tộc có cách chữa bệnh quái dị nhất trên thế giới  trong bài viết dưới đây:*

*1. Nằm lên đường ray để chữa bệnh*









 Thoạt nhìn tưởng những người dân ở thủ đô Jakarta nằm lên đường ray  để tự tử, nhưng không phải như vậy, họ đang điều trị bệnh. Họ tin rằng  việc khi nằm trên đường ray sẽ có những dòng điện truyền từ đường ray  đến cơ thể họ giúp họ có thể chữa được bách bệnh. Người dân ở đây thường  rủ nhau nằm trên đường ray chữa bệnh vào buổi sáng và buổi chiều hàng  ngày.

*2. Khỏa thân để chữa bệnh tâm lý*








 Sarah White, 24 tuổi, một tín đồ tâm thần học ở New Yok, Mỹ, mở lớp  chữa bệnh cho những người có vấn đề về tâm lý bằng cách nói chuyện với  họ khi trên người cô không một mảnh vải che thân.

Cô Sarah là lập trình viên tự do nhưng đã tham gia nhiều khóa học và  nghiên cứu về tâm thần học. Cô tự cho mình là người có khả năng lắng  nghe và an ủi ngưới khác nên cô muốn mình trở thành chuyên gia tư vấn,  chia sẻ với những người mắc bệnh tâm lý. Để tăng thêm hiệu quả chữa  bệnh, cô quyết định khỏa thân khi [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url] với mọi người để thu hút sự chú  ý của họ.

Sarah nói: _"Tôi nghĩ một chuyên gia tư  vấn khỏa thân sẽ gây chú ý hơn nhiều đối với các bệnh nhân, đặc biệt là  với những người đàn ông. Lúc đó, họ sẽ chỉ chăm chú nhìn tôi và lắng  nghe những điều tôi nói. Tôi đã thử nghiệm biện pháp này và thấy sau khi  nói chuyện với tôi, nhiều người không còn mệt mỏi và căng thẳng nữa"._

*3. Tắm bùn đen trị bệnh*








 Dân làng Manasarovar ở miền đông của Ấn Độ nó với nhau rằng chỉ cần  tắm bùn trong 1 cái hồ ở gần làng thì bệnh gì cũng khỏi. Vì vậy hàng năm  cái hồ này  thu hút hàng ngàn người hành hương đến đây để tắm bùn, vì  họ tin bùn ở đây có phép mầu giúp họ chữa khỏi bách bệnh. Theo thống kê  cái hồ này đã đón 50 triệu lượt người hành hương đến đây để tắm bùn và  cúng tế.

*4. Spa rắn nổi tiếng ở Israel*








 Nếu Dầu chà là, hay muối ở biển Chết đã trở lên quá quen thuộc với  bạn thì bạn hãy thử ghé qua  Snake massage. Được thành lập tháng 2 năm  2007 dịch vụ massega bằng rắn đã rất nổi tiếng ở đất nước này. khi du  khách đến đây, nhân viên  sẽ thả những con rắn không độc lên trên lưng  bạn, chúng sẽ trượt và bò trên lưng và thân thể bạn để giảm chứng đau cơ  đau khớp rất hiệu quả đấy.

*5. Dùng rùa chữa bệnh ở Campuchia*








 Những người dân ở một ngôi làng gần thủ đô Phnom Penh, của Campuchia  tin rằng nếu những con vật thông minh như con rùa, trâu, rắn, bò hay các  động vật thông minh khác cắn vào trán con người thì họ sẽ chữa được  bệnh khớp và một số bệnh khác.

*6. Tắm dầu mỏ*








 Là một phương pháp bắt nguồn từ Fedaran - Azecbaijan, đã có từ thời  xa xưa, thường dùng để chữa viêm khớp, vẩy nến,  bệnh ngoài da, làm đẹp  cho da.

Bệnh nhân ngâm mình trong một bồn tắm tráng men chứa đầy dầu thô và thư  giãn trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Sau khi tắm, chỉ được phép  dùng khăn để lau khô và không tắm lại ngay bằng nước.

Từ 400 năm trước Công nguyên, ông tổ ngành y thế giới Hippocrate đã chỉ  ra rằng: Trong dầu mỏ có các chất giúp làm lành vết thương và chống viêm  nhiễm. Sách y của Trung Quốc thế kỷ thứ 7 cũng ghi: Dầu mỏ ở Tân Cương  giúp chữa các chứng bong da, rụng răng...

*7. Dùng đỉa*








 Nó đã được ứng dụng từ lâu trong y học và mang lại kết quả rất khả  quan. Nước bọt của loài đỉa chứa chất gây tê, ngăn đông máu. Trong cơ  thể đỉa có vi khuẩn Aeromonan hydrophila giúp hình thành kháng thể chống  lại các vi khuẩn gây thối rữa.

Các bác sĩ dùng đỉa để điều trị các bệnh khác nhau, trong đó có tình  trạng thừa dịch. Khi đó, đỉa sẽ được sử dụng để hút bớt máu của bệnh  nhân. Đôi khi nó cũng được dùng để điều trị béo phì, nhọt độc. Trong  trường hợp tụ huyết, đỉa có tác dụng làm tan huyết khối. Đỉa đang được  các nhà khoa học Đức nghiên cứu để đưa vào điều trị viêm khớp gối vì nó  có khả năng làm giảm đau khớp...

*8. Dùng chân trị bệnh:*








 Một nhóm phù thủy ở Ấn Độ có cách điều trị đau họng rất hiệu quả, họ  thường để các em bé bị đau họng nằm xuống đất, rồi dùng trọng lượng cơ  thể mình dẵm lên các em. Thật sự đã có nhiều em khỏi bệnh nhưng nếu ở  bên ngoài nhìn vào trông các em thật đau đớn.

*9. Tảng đá thần ở Anbani*








 Những người dân ở một khu làng với cái tên là Lac ở đất nước Anbani  tin rằng nếu người dân trong làng ai cũng ra ôm hôn một tảng đá đặc biệt  nằm ở ngay đầu làng thì sẽ loại bỏ tất cả các loại bệnh tật. Theo người  dân giải thích tảng đá này có phép lạ của những người hành hương, khi  đi qua đây để đến Jerusalem

*10. Ăn nhện lông để chữa bệnh về đường hô hấp*









 Những người dân Campuchia tin rằng việc ăn nhện lông sống có chứa một  chất gì đó giúp họ có thể được các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Bên cạnh việc  điều trị bệnh hô hấp nó còn được dùng để điều trị bệnh đau lưng ở người  già. Ngoài ra món nhện lông chiên với tỏi là món ăn khoái khẩu của người  Campuchia.
Phụ nữ - Theo *Phú Nguyễn*
_Newspic.cn.yahoo.com_​


----------



## Xinh (5 Tháng một 2013)

[h=1]Những phương thuốc chữa bệnh dân gian cực hãi hùng[/h]
*Những  phương thuốc chữa bệnh dân gian kỳ quái như: chữa viêm họng nhờ phân  chó, nhiễm trùng mắt bằng máu dơi... nhưng lại làm lành vết thương.*


*1. Chữa bệnh liệt dương bằng nước ép ếch*

Đây là phương thuốc chữa bệnh ở Peru và người Peru cho rằng nước ép ếch  tốt cho những người mắc bệnh liệt dương. Loại nước ép ếch này được bán  rất nhiều tại các khu chợ địa phương ở Lima, Peru. Nó cũng chữa lành  những bệnh như hen suyễn, viêm phế quản.









 Bạn có thể vào các gian hàng ở chợ và chọn bất kỳ một con ếch nào.  Người bán hàng sẽ lấy chúng ra khỏi bể và đặt chúng lên bàn để giết. Sau  đó, họ lột da và đem chúng đi xay với đậu trắng, mật ong, lô hội. Và  thế là một cốc nước nước ép ếch đã sẵn sàng.

*2. Chữa viêm họng nhờ phân chó*

"Album graecum" là phân của con chó hay linh cẩu đã chuyển sang màu  trắng thông qua tiếp xúc với không khí. Trước đây nó được sử dụng như  một loại thuốc chữa bệnh, người ta thường pha trộn chúng với mật ong để  chữa viêm phế quản. Ngoài ra nó được sử dụng như một chất thạch cao, bôi  lên da để chữa lành vết thương.








*3. Chữa đau dạ dày bằng túi mật của khỉ*

Túi mật của khỉ là một loại thuốc dân gian phổ biến ở Trung Quốc và nó  thường được sử dụng để chữa bệnh về mắt, đau dạ dày và thậm chí là cơn  giận dữ của trẻ. Nhiều nền văn hóa cổ đại sử dụng máu khỉ để tăng sức  mạnh và sức chịu đựng.








 Nó cũng được cho là có tác dụng chống lão hóa. Qua nhiều thế kỷ,  người dân ở các nền văn hóa khác nhau đã thử nghiệm dùng máu và thịt khỉ  để chống lão hóa. Tại một số nơi ở Indonesia, thậm chí cho đến bây giờ,  não khỉ vẫn được sử dụng như một phương thuốc để chữa bệnh liệt dương.

*4. Chữa nhiễm trùng mắt bằng máu dơi*

Ai Cập cổ đại chiếm một tỷ lệ cao về nhiễm trùng mắt do những người dân ở  đây liên tục phải tiếp xúc với mặt trời và bão cát. Để chống mù lòa,  các bác sĩ Ai Cập đã sử dụng máu dơi để chữa bệnh cho bệnh nhân. Những  con dơi được cho là có khả năng nhìn vào ban đêm tuyệt vời, vì thế người  ta cho rằng máu dơi giúp chuyển giao khả năng quan sát và thính giác  nhanh nhạy của con dơi đến những người bệnh.








*5. Chữa sốt rét bằng tơ nhện*

Bệnh sốt rét lây lan qua nhiều nơi trên thế giới và đã có nhiều phương  pháp điều trị khác nhau được sử dụng để kiểm soát bệnh. Một trong những  phương pháp chữa bệnh kỳ lạ là dùng thuốc viên nén từ lưới nhện. Một số  biến thể của cách điều trị này là các món ăn từ nhện hiện nay, đôi khi  người ta ăn những con nhện vẫn còn sống.









Theo _PLXH_​


----------



## Xinh (5 Tháng một 2013)

[h=1]‘Rợn mình’ những phương pháp trị bệnh quái đản[/h]
*“Có  bệnh thì vái tứ phương”, đó là tâm lý chung của những bệnh nhân khi mắc  phải những căn bệnh hiểm nghèo. Không chỉ trị bệnh bằng tây y, đôi khi  người bệnh lại cảm thấy khỏe mạnh hơn với những phương thuốc… quái đản  từ dân gian.*








              Ety    Napadenschi, 1 phụ nữ mang thai 8 tháng đã để cho cá heo chạm vào bụng    trong 1 buổi liệu trị cho phụ nữ mang thai ở khách sạn Lima. Việc liệu    trị này có tác dụng kích thích não trẻ, vì các âm thanh với tần số cao    mà cá heo phát ra có thể kích thích sự phát triển của các noron thần    kinh của bé.










              Sử    dụng cá vào việc chăm sóc sức khỏe và chữa bệnh ngoài da cho con người    là một trong những ý tưởng vô cùng độc đáo. Loại cá đầu tiên được sử    dụng cho công việc này là garra rufa. Nhiều cơ sở spa (tiêu biểu như ở    Nhật Bản) dùng cá garra rufa trong việc điều trị các chứng bệnh về da  do   loài cá này có đặc tính là rất “khoái” ăn những mẩu da chết bám lâu    ngày, vốn là nguyên nhân gây ra các cục chai, các viêm nhiễm. Người    ta sử dụng chúng bằng cách thả vào bể nước lớn và để bệnh nhân nằm   ngâm  mình trong đó cho tới khi được những con cá garra rufa làm sạch   hết lớp  da chết.










              Mohmmed    Emad, 41 tuổi chôn mình trong lớp cát tại khu vực núi El Dakrror ở   Siwa  Oasis, Ai Cập. Dân địa phương tin rằng nếu chôn mình trong cát như   vậy  nhất là vào thời điểm nóng nhất trong ngày sẽ có hiệu quả chữa  trị  các  chứng bệnh về khớp và chứng liệt dương.










              Người    dân ở Campuchia đã thu thập nước tiểu bò vì họ tin rằng chúng có thể    chũa lành các vết thương. Họ tin tưởng vào khả năng của những loài động    vật như bò, rắn và rùa vì cuộc sống của những người này đạt dưới mức  1USD/ngày không đủ khả năng để mua những loại thuốc hiện đại chính vì  vậy  họ  thường xuyên chữa bệnh bằng nước tiểu của những loài động vật.

























              Ấn   Độ  là quốc gia nổi tiếng với những bài thuốc dân gian dùng để chữa   nhiều  loại bệnh. Một trong những cách phổ biến hiện nay là nuốt cá   sống.  Phương thuốc kỳ lạ này được thực hiện tại gia đình Goud ở thành phố    Hyderabad. Gia đình này đã dùng cách nuốt cá sống để chữa trị bệnh hen    trong hơn 166 năm qua. Mỗi   con cá dài khoảng 5 - 8cm sẽ được cho uống  một giọt thảo mộc đặc biệt   trước khi cho bệnh nhân hen nuốt. Gia đình  Goud cho biết cách này sẽ  trị  dứt được bệnh hen nếu chữa định kỳ liên  tục trong vòng ba năm. Bệnh  nhân  không được ăn uống bất cứ thứ gì  trong vòng bốn tiếng đồng hồ  trước khi  nuốt cá và hai giờ đồng hồ sau  đó. Nhiều người chữa bệnh hen  bằng cách  này cho biết họ cảm thấy rất  dễ chịu nhưng cũng có những  trường hợp bị  bệnh nặng hơn.










              Một    người Trung Quốc đã được chữa bệnh viêm mũi bằng nọc độc của ong, tại 1    phòng bệnh ở thị trấn Duqu của Tây An, Trung Quốc. Ngoài ra các bác sĩ   ở  phòng khám này cũng sử dụng nọc độc của ong để chữa các bệnh về  thấp   khớp và viêm khớp.











              Ở    Chilca, Peru, có 1 người đàn ông đã đắp một đống bùn khắp người ở ao    bùn Lagoon của Miracles. Trong ao chứa đầy bùn và hợp chất màu xanh có    tác dụng chữa rất nhiều loại bệnh như trị mụn trứng cá, thấp khớp, các    bệnh da liễu…


Theo *Hải Hiền*
_Người đưa tin_​


----------

